# Racing Navigation Software



## A30 (Dec 7, 2003)

RayTech 4.1 OR Nobeltec VNS?

I have the full ComNav instrument package on my Alberg 30 and am looking for software for medium distance inshore round-the-bouy type racing as well as point-to point races on the Chesapeake Bay (and weekend cruising).

I can''t tell if the Nobeltec software displays real-time upwind & downwind laylines.

RayTech 4.1 OR Nobeltec VNS?


----------

